

Ask HN: Is there a service for hosting API Documentation? - joncalhoun

Recently I have been writing a lot of HTML/CSS to make my API Documentation readable and I was wondering - Are there any existing services for API Documentation?<p>Maybe something like desk.com for API Docs. If so I would love to give it a try.
======
knes
2 great and easy to use services

\- <http://beautifuldocs.com/> \- <https://readthedocs.org/>

------
mehdim
swagger.wordnik.com, apiary.io, turnapi.com Enjoy!

------
johnny22
but is there anyone who also hosts generated API documentation from
javadoc/phpdoc/jsdoc, etc?

